# "Find Posts By User" search not working as expected



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wanted to find a thread that I knew I posted to in Happy Hour, so I did an advanced search:
- "Find Posts By User" - LoadStar - "exact name"
- "A Year Ago" "And Newer"
- Show results as "threads"









I would have expected this to product any threads I posted into. Instead, it gives me *almost* the same results as if I did a search for "Threads Started by" me. ("Threads Started by" me gives me 19 results; "Find Posts By User" gives me 17 results, which makes even less sense.)

In any case, it only gives me threads that I started, not threads I participated in, which doesn't seem to be how that search is supposed to work. Any ideas?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=9042278


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=9042278


Sorry, search URLs can't be shared like that. They expire too quickly. What was that supposed to be?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I just clicked on your name and find posts by you, I know it doesn't show each thread just once, but has a lot of results


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> I just clicked on your name and find posts by you, I know it doesn't show each thread just once, but has a lot of results


Yup, that works, but I wanted a standard thread listing. With over 33,000 posts, that's a lot of individual posts to go through.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You need a keyword


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> You need a keyword


Well, that's the thing. I don't know the word I'm looking for. (I'd know it when I saw it, though.)

As long as I'm searching by user, I wouldn't think I'd need a keyword; it should just give me all the threads I've posted into. If I needed a keyword, it shouldn't give me *any* results.

I'm 99% certain I've done a search like this before, and don't remember it ever working like this before. (I just checked another vB 3.x site, and it works as I expect.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You could try User Control Panel, and then go down and click on View all Subscribed Threads.

Then go back every 10th page until you find "about a year ago" and work your way forward skimming the thread headlines for something that jogs your memory.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

unitron said:


> You could try User Control Panel, and then go down and click on View all Subscribed Threads.


I don't auto-subscribe to threads I participate in. That'd be a nightmare.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I don't auto-subscribe to threads I participate in. That'd be a nightmare.


Why would it be a nightmare? I do that, and I have a lot of posts (and 14196 subscribed threads).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I don't auto-subscribe to threads I participate in. That'd be a nightmare.


What Eddy said, subscribe on the forum, not EMAIL notifications or anything


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> What Eddy said, subscribe on the forum, not EMAIL notifications or anything


Oh yeah, email notifications would be a nightmare!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, ok, I could go back and subscribe to all the threads I participated in.

Which would mean the "find posts by user" would need to work correctly so I could find them.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Too late now to go back, but you could, going forward.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Do you remember what the topic was about? SOAK might be able to help figure out the thread.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, I don't know if someone fixed it, or if it fixed itself, but it is working as expected once again. The search pictured above that gave me 17 results yesterday now gives me 423 results.

If someone fixed it, thank you. If it fixed itself, I think your server needs an exorcism.


----------

